# Bentley BR2 almost ready to assembly



## drgerardov (Jun 11, 2018)

Hi guys, here are some pics of the Bentley BR2 from Ageless Engines, started about 4 1/2 years ago, and now the time to put it together has come


----------



## mayhugh1 (Jun 11, 2018)

There's a lot of work on that table, and it looks first class. Good luck on  your assembly. Post some photos as you go. - Terry


----------



## drgerardov (Jun 11, 2018)

Thanks¡ I will


----------



## natalefr (Jun 12, 2018)

WOW !!!


----------



## ShopShoe (Jun 12, 2018)

DANG!

Once in a while I wondered whatever happened to the "Bentley BR2" thread. Now I know. That is an astounding amount of work and so many nicely-done parts. Four and a half years seems too short for what is on display. Four and a half lifetimes would be more my speed.

Congratulations on getting to this spot and I'm looking forward to the assembly and running.

--ShopShoe


----------



## drgerardov (Jun 12, 2018)

Hi again, thanks to all! having those opinions, here is a small clip that I made while testing the valves, posted in YouTube, hope you like it, please keep posting


----------



## bmac2 (Jun 12, 2018)

That is beautiful workmanship. I don’t know what I can say except to repeat what everyone here has already said.


----------



## marioserafica (Jun 13, 2018)

what can I say ?!    wonderful


----------



## Mauro (Jun 13, 2018)

Very nice job. My compliments!


----------



## drgerardov (Jun 13, 2018)

Thanks to all!, Here is another clip I posted in YouTube also about the BR2


----------



## petertha (Jun 13, 2018)

Beautiful work, cant wait to see it assembled! And those mini-demo movies are really excellent.

Re the ring making, at ~ 0:20 looks  you are cutting them with a thin cutoff wheel. Was that kerf width called out in the plans & kind of factored in the heat set operation where the gap is opened on a pin? Reason I ask is articles I've read on the 'Trimble' method has the rings parted or cleaved (ie. no kerf material loss, but then assuming this, a calculation is provided that specifies the gap setting pin diameter).

Then the tempering operation where you are heating with OA torch while spinning, is that to stress relieve or something to do with preconditioning before the oven?

What kind of temperature & duration did you heat at in your tabletop oven to set the open gap?


----------



## Naiveambition (Jun 13, 2018)

Went to YouTube to see a finished model of this engine.   Is this also one that the block or case spins?  Was wandering how this engine performed in flight. Wouldn't the mass spinning throw a centrifugal force that you could feel or cause problems with flight?  

And of course stunning work!


----------



## drgerardov (Jun 13, 2018)

Hi Petertha and thanks for your words, I read like 10 times the Tribmle method, very difficult for me to understand all the numbers and calculations,(I´m a doctdor!)  so, I had the opportunity to visit my friend Roy Sholl  (S/S Machine & Engineering LLC) workshop, he is an expert, and he made the calculations for me, we machined a few in his place, and he calculated the gap pin diameter for me, I did the tempering operation in the lathe with the OA for testing, some days later I got the little furnace, and took them to 1200 F for 20 minutes, then to 900 F for 10 more minutes before cool down, I had an extra .010 in. in diameter, so, after tempering and putting them in the Roy´s device, took them to the grinder until they where just on the money, put them in the cylinder without the piston and put a strong light to see if there where any gaps, did not find any so, good to go (sorry for my english)  ant the gap kept in .002-.003 in. after the "touch up" with the emery paper.  and to Naiveambition, Lee Hogdson once told me that in fact the centrifugal force was the reason to abandon this engine, because the pilots when steering to the other side, had a great difficult to evade the enemy planes. Lee and Roy have been of tremendous help for me,  I did the Ageless 9 cylinder radial before this one, after beeing in my first time at a NAMES show in Toledo, and step by in Lee´s booth, and after i showed him some pics of a Stirling engine (my firs Stirling) that I made, he told me "She (my wife was sith me) thinks you can´t do this, but I know you can, I will help you, just e-mail me when you need it", I am sure he regret sayin that, I wrote many many mails, and he was always very kind and tolerant, I decided to take some pictures and tape some video, here is the link in case you want to see it , 

Thanks to all again


----------



## byawor (Jun 14, 2018)

Here is mine been on shelf long time. Gave up on the valve operating mechanism.If you could post pic of that part and perhaps a how you did I might get back at it. Bob


----------



## e.picler (Jun 14, 2018)

Hello Dr.
This is a tons of hours of work. Impressive job.
For being a Doctor you have great machining skills. Did you have some experince with machining/engineering before being a Doctor?
Will be following with great interest.
Keep the photos coming

Edi


----------



## drgerardov (Jun 14, 2018)

Hi Edi, no, I did not had any experience at all, indeed, I started about at the age of 55 yr. old, went to a Saturday morning machining introductory course (6 weeks) and had 2-3 patients that are actually tool makers in my town, and they allow me to go to their shops (don´t you touch anything!), and bought some tapes, read a lot in machinist magazines, and started making ships and a lot, I mean, a lot of errors, but is so therapeutic for me, really the best hobby in my humble opinion, my colleagues do not believe that I can do this, now they treat me with respect! Ha ha ha!. and to *Byawor, *hope i could help you, don´t know if you mean the mechanism in the cylinder heads (like the video I posted) or when the valve lifters are installed, not there yet, but today I started with the assemble, will post some pics and videos hope very soon
Again, thanks to all, I feel like a rock star!!


----------



## natalefr (Jun 15, 2018)

You have had excellent teachers for your mechanical training! For your excellent work you have excellent machines


----------



## byawor (Jun 16, 2018)

Hi DRG: Here is a picture of the parts I am asking about. I made these but I don't think they will work. Could you post a picture of yours?  Or send to my email [email protected]
Thanks
Bob


----------



## Cymro77 (Jun 16, 2018)

Holy Mackerel!!!!  Impressive is NOT nearly enough.  Wonderfull workmanship.(I hope I am posting to a current thread this time)  would love to follow.


----------



## 58tux (Jun 16, 2018)

byawor. When I made my Bentley I made the same cams and cam rings as you show.  The only problem I has was after running it for a while I sheared the square key that hold the cam rings in place.  When that happen it ruined the cams and cam rings.  I had to make new ones and replaced the brass key wit ha steel key.  The first set of cam gears and rings I made on a manual Bridgeport.  The second set I made on a CNC machine.  Rich


----------



## byawor (Jun 16, 2018)

hi Rich:  Your build inspired me to look at mine again. From your pictures it looks like there are some minor differences. Just wondering if you built from the original Lew Blackmore plans or if there are other modified plans floating around?
Bob


----------



## drgerardov (Jun 16, 2018)

Hi Byawor, here is the picture of the cam I made according to Lee Hodgson drawings, is the one to the right, in the drawings are the coo



 rdinates to generate the cam lobes


----------



## byawor (Jun 16, 2018)

Very different than the Blackmore engine.  Are the Hodgson drawings available?  I would like to have a look.


----------



## byawor (Jun 16, 2018)

OK I see his website.


----------



## Clockworld (Jun 17, 2018)

Great stuff! I can't wait to see this engine run.


----------



## drgerardov (Jun 17, 2018)

Thanks Clockword, me too!!! 
I posted this video in YouTube today


----------



## ACHiPo (Jun 18, 2018)

What an amazing accomplishment.  A true testament to your skill and patience!


----------



## rosco2605 (Jun 26, 2018)

If anyone is interested in building this engine, I have a copy of the original book by Lew Blackmoore  which I would be happy to post anywhere in the world for the price of the postage and packaging. I'm in Queensland, Australia - let me know if you are interested. PM me.


----------



## drgerardov (Jul 5, 2018)

Hi guys, I just upload the part 2 of the Bentley BR2 to YouTube, here is the link, in case you want to watch it, comments are appreciated!


----------



## ausdier (Jul 22, 2018)

rosco2605 said:


> If anyone is interested in building this engine, I have a copy of the original book by Lew Blackmoore  which I would be happy to post anywhere in the world for the price of the postage and packaging. I'm in Queensland, Australia - let me know if you are interested. PM me.


G'day Rosco.
Just wondering if that book was still available?
Cheers.


----------



## Les99 (Jul 22, 2018)

If rosco's book is already sold, you might want to give these people a call - http://www.ploughbooksales.com.au/007925.htm
They have copies available for $39.00 AUD (as of 25th Feb, 2018).
Cheers


----------



## drgerardov (Oct 5, 2018)

Hello guys, continuing with the Bentley BR2, just finished it (I need a new wooden base), here is the link to YouTube, please make your comments, ready to hear tips and advices before trying  to fire it up


----------



## Clockworld (Oct 6, 2018)

I can't wait ot see this fire up! - mind you, I bet you can't either, after 4 1/2 years of build!
Matt


----------



## James6605 (Oct 7, 2018)

Quite an achievement! Can’t wait for the first run video


----------



## drgerardov (Oct 7, 2018)

Thank you James and Clockword, after coming back from a short out of town trip, I will try to fire up  this engine, I´m really anxious!


----------



## Paul Lubliner (Oct 8, 2018)

I take it this most impressive piece of machinery has been built to a scale of 4" to the foot?  Has there ever been anything akin (castings/drawings)  for the LeRhone 9C in miniature?  Thank you.


----------



## drgerardov (Oct 9, 2018)

Thank you Paul!, I don´t know the LeRhone 9 C engine, however, I did machine the Ageless Engine (Lee Hodgson)) 9 cylinder engine, and Lee sells the casting and drawings in his site, that is a wonderful engine too, here is the link to that:


----------



## rosco2605 (Oct 9, 2018)

ausdier said:


> G'day Rosco.
> Just wondering if that book was still available?
> Cheers.


Sorry - it went pretty quickly to a good home. Apologies to all for not letting you know.
Rosco


----------



## Kleener-Berliner (Mar 25, 2019)

Hallo zusammen
Zunächst herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dieser wundervollen Arbeit!
Ich muss auch den Bentley BR2 vorher bauen!
Ich komme aus Deutschland und habe schon einige Motoren von Ohrndorf bauen lassen! Vielleicht wird es ein paar Gespräche geben.
Gruß Andi

Hello everybody
First of all, congratulations on this wonderful work!
I also have to build the Bentley BR2 before!
I am from Germany and have already had some engines built by Ohrndorf! Maybe there will be a few talks.
Greeting Andi


----------



## drgerardov (Mar 27, 2019)

Thanks Andi!. I am in the monumental task of firing it up, just had a few pops, I talked to Lee Hodgson, he says there is a lot of fine adjustments on the go, I am on it, will post when I can get this engine to run


----------



## Kleener-Berliner (Apr 3, 2019)

Darf ich fragen was genau du Probleme hast! Gibt es Dinge, die Sie anders machen würden, wenn Sie den Motor erneut bauen würden? Gibt es weitere Bilder von einzelnen Bauabschnitten oder haben Sie gerade die Videos gemacht, die Sie auf Youtube ansehen können? Ich möchte alles tun, bevor ich dieses Projekt beginne, wenn ich es kann! Gruß Andi


----------



## Kleener-Berliner (Apr 3, 2019)

May I ask what exactly you have problems! Are there any things you would do differently if you would build the engine again? Are there any more pictures of individual stages of construction or have you just made the videos you can watch on Youtube? I would like to do everything before I start this project if I can do it! Greeting Andi


----------



## drgerardov (Nov 20, 2019)

Kleener-Berliner said:


> May I ask what exactly you have problems! Are there any things you would do differently if you would build the engine again? Are there any more pictures of individual stages of construction or have you just made the videos you can watch on Youtube? I would like to do everything before I start this project if I can do it! Greeting Andi


Hi Andi, could not make a response in your question space, that is why I answer here, well, I had a few "pops" but have not fire up and steady, I put this engine on hold and will be back I hope, after I "flush" a little machining the Snow engine, my friend Roy Sholl got me a cimitar propeller I think from a hobby shop site, it looks wonderfull!, will be posting again about this engine hope soon!


----------



## Kleener-Berliner (Nov 21, 2019)

Hm that's too bad that your engine is not running yet?
Do you already know where the problems are?
May I ask how big your propeller is?
I started with the project Bentley BR2!


----------



## drgerardov (Nov 21, 2019)

Kleener-Berliner said:


> Hm that's too bad that your engine is not running yet?
> Do you already know where the problems are?
> May I ask how big your propeller is?
> I started with the project Bentley BR2!


Well, I need to take my time and focus in having: 1)Compression (that I have), Fuel (a little difficult because I have to fine tune the Perry carburetor I am using) and 3) Spark at the right time, (it is solved), so I will do that but still don´t know when, I will let you know my results, you can have an idea about the propeller in the first pics, before the assemble, I will thake a pic with propeller installed so you can see it in the engine, thanks for your questions and go ahead!, it is a very nice project


----------

